# Amazing year later



## stillhoping (Aug 27, 2012)

Yesterday would have been my 29th wedding anniversary, and I guess it is still 29 years since I got married. It was also a pretty good day. I love my job, my friends and family were awesome and supportive and the truth is, I could really look forward and not back. Last year on that day, I tried all day to get my H to go out with me, cried myself to sleep. Not the case this year. I even have a date this weekend! I will always be sorry this marriage couldn't be saved, his choice, not mine, but I won't live a life of sorrow anymore.


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

Wonderful to FEEL yourself moving on or moving forward! Congrats to your new life!


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice! Congrats on moving foreward and being happy! 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shoeguy (Jun 23, 2011)

Sweet!

What a change 365 days can make.


----------



## Standing_Firm (Mar 20, 2012)

I feel your pain. I am in the process of ending a 20 year marriage. Apparently, someone wanted to do things her own way even though her husband objected to some of the things she was doing. Keep your chin up. I am trying to do the sam thing!!!


----------



## dumpedandhappy (Aug 17, 2012)

Standing_Firm said:


> I feel your pain. I am in the process of ending a 20 year marriage. Apparently, someone wanted to do things her own way even though her husband objected to some of the things she was doing. Keep your chin up. I am trying to do the sam thing!!!


I did that one, missed 20 yrs by one but after 19 years got the same.
Here I am, 35 weeks after meeting a wonderful soul, a beautiful flower whose heart and mind are as pretty as her smile!!

The Title of the this thread should be: "Life does in fact go on!!"


----------



## castingabout (Mar 22, 2011)

Indeed, life does go on! I'm 18 months out of a 21 year marriage. OK, our divorce was one day short of 21 years. The divorce was her choice, but not until she had slept with her boss, lost her job, and been dumped by her boss, who chose to go back to his wife. Yeah.....
Dating is scary. There are some crazy people out there! I finally found a wonderful woman to share my life with. The divorce settlement has gone through, and I've moved off of our farm (No more maintenance on her dream!) and into a new house with my daughter. Life is good!

After the crushing pain of betrayal. The feelings of inadequacy, and they hollow emptiness of feeling like I could never trust again, Lo and behold, life is better than I ever remember it being. Good can come of the worst situation. I promise!


----------



## 36Separated (Aug 5, 2012)

castingabout said:


> After the crushing pain of betrayal. The feelings of inadequacy, and they hollow emptiness of feeling like I could never trust again, Lo and behold, life is better than I ever remember it being. Good can come of the worst situation. I promise!



Great to hear


----------

